# Panga Marine 18 , Etec 90



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I can't comment on the prop, but I'm super interested in your thoughts on the Panga 18'. 

Where do you use it, mainly? I see them with poling platforms but the size and weight don't make it seem like it would be easy to maneuver by pole. 

How many people do you feel comfortable carrying in the 18?


----------



## ls6pilot (Aug 24, 2012)

This is my second pangamarine 18. First was unlined with suzuki 50. 
New one is lined with 18 gallon built in tank and etec90. 

I use it in SouthCarolina mostly regular insore. Some flats poling. Some nearshore. 
It polls fine but raised bow can make it tough in the wind. I will sometimes poll from the bow if much wind. Certainly not like a dedicated flats boat more like a bay boat. 
Newer boat is heavier and harder to push around. If i polled everyday i would choose something else. 
Handles great and will get you safely through some rough weather. I dont like to go out in rough seas anyway but did get in a squall in chas harbor and got wet but never felt unsafe. 

I think they are nice all around boats. Rated for 4 people and plenty of room. 4 fat guys and gear was 2 much for suzuki 50. No problem with the 90.

rich


----------



## ls6pilot (Aug 24, 2012)

EaglesNestSink said:


> You need to fo up in pitch to like a 17
> 
> Call Rob @ Panga Marine
> Contact Etec Evinrude
> ...



Thanks,

3 blade or 4?. mine is a 4

rich


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

One does not go up in pitch if u want to raise rpms. A four blade prop on a heavy boat below rated max hp is not going to work
Stick w/ a 3blade ....cupping a prop is great for speed and control if u have max hp


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

EaglesNestSink said:


> You need to fo up in pitch to like a 17
> 
> Call Rob @ Panga Marine
> Contact Etec Evinrude
> ...




Take a look above sport. I do believe you did 

Unless u went off your meds and do not remember.
It is good to know one's limitations and you apparently do not .
Your last post makes it obvious.
Lastly, I was not "calling you out". I was simply correcting bad information so the ignorance would not spread
Have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

